# Removing and replacing door threshold



## KateMarie (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a metal prehung door that we installed about 15 years ago. It goes from my garage to my laundry room. I need to replace the threshold before the new ceramic tile is installed and can't figure out how to get the old one out. I removed the screws in it to find that it only released the adjustable part that levels to the bottom of the door. This piece is about 1 inch wide and the width of the door. It was damaged and that is why I need to replace the threshold. After I removed it there is a large gap between the threshold and the bottom of the door. Is it possible to only replace this piece. I can't find the part even after serveral hours of serching the internet. I just started installing the ceramic tile and thought I'd better take care of the door problem before getting too close with the tile. Thanks for any help.
Kate


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

if its just the part that adjusts the center piece of wood I would have to say yes. what I wood do is locate a window and door company that installs doors, ask them if they could get you one from and old door that they had removed or to order you a whole new adjustable threshold,new because I don't think they can order that piece separate.
it would be of great help to know what brand door your working on. BOB


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Some pre hung door units have the threshold nailed/stapled from the bottom into the frame legs. Helps keep the whole unit square in transit and installation but makes it a bear to pull the threshold when needed. 

As BB says if you just need the wood insert, try taking it back to the place you purchased the door from. They may be able to source it for you. 

If not, check the hinge edge or top of the door for a name that may point you to a local distributor.


----------



## KateMarie (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help Bob and Sammy. I was hoping you would say just replace the piece that is adjustable. It is not wood though, it is metal. I will try to post a picture of it. I still have the piece but it is a mess. It is all bent. I couldn't find the maufacturer but I will check again to see if it is on the hinge side or top. Just checked. Nothing on the manufacturer but I do have two doors that we replaced that have identical thresholds. They were purchased from Builder's Square (which is no longer around) in 1992. One is a crossbuck door and the other is plain steel door with no windows. They were both put in in 1992. Wonder if I could have that piece made by someone. Thank you!


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

*What Sammy said!*



> Some pre hung door units have the threshold nailed/stapled from the bottom into the frame legs. Helps keep the whole unit square in transit and installation but makes it a bear to pull the threshold when needed.


I just went through ordeal myself. I like to never got that thereshold out. Long staples had it well attached to the jamb leg bottoms.

Good luck with your project.
Mike


----------



## KateMarie (Nov 17, 2008)

*Project Complete*

Thanks for the replys. I finally figured this out. I went to Home Depot and Lowe's and had no luck. It was "oh well" you will probably need to replace the door. I bought a rubber strip that looked like it would fit in but after I got it cut to size, it didn't work, so I wasted that $3.96. Next I bought an oak strip that was one inch wide at the center and then angeled down on each side. It is called a low rise door threshold. The screw holes were exact to my door, but too short to reach the wood under the door. The screws were 1 1/4 inch and I replaced them with 1 1/2 inch. They were brass which I couldn't find in the size I wanted so I just used regular ones. I will replace then when I can find brass or maybe even stainless. I cut it, stained it and put a few coats of poyeurothane on it. I needed to add one extra hole because when I cut it down to 32 inches the end hole was gone. This worked out perfect and seals better than the original plus it really looks good. It touches slightly over the cermic tile for a nice edge finish. :thumbup: (When there's a will, there's a way.) Good luck to all who need to do this project. Don't let anyone talk you into a need door if the door is still good. Thank you!!!
Kate


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad it worked out!

If ya cant find it.. MAKE IT!

I have done a number of homemade thresholds and transition strips like that over the years and they are a fun project that turn out lookin nice. :thumbup:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

gladeit all worked out for you . Please post a picture of your finished project . BOB


----------



## KateMarie (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm working on the ceramic tile in that room. As soon as I'm done, I'll post a picture of the door threshold. Thank you!
Kate


----------

